# Submit an Article for Free Premium Membership



## TGSAdmin

*Technical Articles & Write-Ups*

Every article must be original and not posted anywhere else before or after submitting it here.

A few example topics of an article; product reviews, DIY and tutorials (starting out raising goats, How do I ____?), industry news and events, show reports. These are not suggestions for articles but rather to give you a feel for the category of articles we are looking for.

*Article Requirements
*
1. Article must be on the subject of goats.
2. Article has to be original and written by you.
3. Article must contain at least 3 high-resolution photographs.
4. Article must be a minimum of 500 words.

To submit your article create a new thread in the following forum:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f239/

*ANY ARTICLE AND IMAGES YOU SUBMIT THAT WE USE AND GIVE AN UPGRADED MEMBERSHIP FOR BECOMES THE PROPERTY OF THEGOATSPOT.NET.*

We will evaluate and moderate the article if needed and if we choose to use it then it will go live in the Article forum.

If your Article goes live then you will receive a free one-year upgraded membership. More information here; 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/faq.php?faq=prem#faq_premium_membership_info


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, is there an example on how the article has to be composed, so I can get a better feel on how it has to be put together? Also, how high resolution do the photos have to be?


----------



## TGSAdmin

I have no articles right now so it would be tough to show, but as high of a resolution you can get would be appreciated.


----------



## TDG-Farms

What kinda fun stuff with the upgrade?


----------



## thegoatgirl

I submitted one!


----------



## thegoatgirl

How/when will someone let me know if it has been approved?


----------



## TGSAdmin

I will contact you once you've been approved. I try to get to them once a week. I don't typically get to them on the weekends as I'm out and about with my family. This weekend we went to my brother's B-Day party.


----------



## thegoatgirl

OK!! Hpe you had fun


----------



## TGSAdmin

We did, he's the middle child so it seems like we're all getting older.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Good


----------



## enchantedgoats

I am thinking aboout the Adga"s discrimination of nigerian dwarf goats. is that something you would be interested in?


----------



## emilieanne

I'm confused on what type of "article" it has to be? 
I know that there are just funny stories all about why you shouldn't look at the sun & sneeze while feeding the goats (just an example). 
Or there is "article" as in what you should do, when to do it, how to do it, or something like "if you come across this very tough problem you should......"
I know it's probably a dumb question but I'm curious, I want to write one. (Get me back into school mode) {summer project.. To stay motivated for school :rollseyes: }


----------



## ksalvagno

I believe the articles are more like "how to treat worms" or "how to trim toenails", that kind of thing. More in the husbandry, health and wellness type area.


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> I believe the articles are more like "how to treat worms" or "how to trim toenails", that kind of thing. More in the husbandry, health and wellness type area.


Alright! 
Thank you kslavango!!


----------



## TGSAdmin

I'm really interested in technical, but if you guys want to see some humorous articles I would love to add that section. Just let me know.


----------



## bessmiller

Hello! I have a question about article submission. What exactly does it mean that the photos submitted become the property of TGS? I have written an article about the Nigora goat breed, but I want to be sure that the photos I submit can still be used by me, my fellow Nigora breeders, and the American Nigora Goat Breeders Association to promote the breed on our respective websites and such. 

If this is an issue, is there any way to submit an article strictly for educational purposes and decline the free upgraded membership so that the article/photos still belong to me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TGSAdmin

I deleted a couple of post here. 

Have a problem? Contact me directly. Bickering on the forum will not be tolerated.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is there a deadline to this?


----------



## TylerTX

I have a large article on fodder feeding with many pictures. It is too large to attach in the means provided. Is there an email where I can attach about a 6MB file?


----------



## groovyoldlady

I submitted an article. Let me know what you think! I could also write a follow-up article on how to BE a successful farm sitter...


----------



## rottengoat

I have nothing to put on this topic right now........but I will soon........but we have 4 babys and will get there pictures here..........they are beautiful........they are dairy and meat goat crossed........:cake:


----------

